# Перелік тем | List of Topics



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

KruEv said:


> Уверен, будет секция - люди подтянуться.


Надо хотя бы двух активных форумчан оттуда и Одесса сразу же получит секцию


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

KruEv said:


> Ветки в регионах, на мой взгляд найти гораздо труднее, правда с появлением этой темы будет немного легче, я думаю.


Да, Кучер классно сделал. 
Я так понимаю, раз он взялся за дело то будет за этой темой посматривать. *Предлагаю, чтоб каждый, создав ветку, предупреждал потом в этой ветке. чтоб можно было сразу ее внести в список. *


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

Народ, що значить ця штучка?


----------



## kucher_if (May 3, 2008)

^^
Це означає, що тема має теги (Tags)...по цих тегах здійснює пошук пошукові машини, це ключові слова теми...
Будь-хто може редагувати теги до будь-якої теми... я їх задавав при створені!

Теги відображаються внизу де кнопка Post Reply, а справа є Edit Tags, тобто їх редагування.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

А ты не пробовал у этой штуки спросить? )))
Она показывает закреплена ли эта тема в каких-то тегах

П.С. Кучер опередил


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

kucher_if said:


> ^^
> Це означає, що тема має теги (Tags)...по цих тегах здійснює пошук пошукові машини, це ключові слова теми...
> Будь-хто може редагувати теги до будь-якої теми... я їх задавав при створені!
> 
> Теги відображаються внизу де кнопка Post Reply, а справа є Edit Tags, тобто їх редагування.


Дякую. Теги я бачив, але не думав, що вона відноситься до них. думав, може її для чогось прикріпляють "вищестоячі органи"))))


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Давайте, давайте)))*



melv said:


> Львов - да, а Одесса - нулевая. Там обновления в лучшем случа' раз в неделю, и то редко такое случается. Много держится на форумчанах с других городов.


Ну дійсно, Львову вже давно пора окрему гілку. Львівський тред однозначно найпопулярніший. Пора вже. Давайте:cheers:


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ Да, згоден. Тільки б трохи регулярнше оновлення. 
Проголосуєм? :lolми дамо свою підтримку, якщо потім ви за нас:lol::lol::lol: Жартую. Короче, Львову власний розділ. Одесі не давати, пока звідти не зявляться люди. Ми трошки почекаєм, але боюсь не витримаєм, і теж нашуруєм гілок


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Коаліція Вінниці та Львова? Давайте. Я тільки за))) Бо в регіональній гілці вже тааакий кавардак, шо страшне...


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

Tushkan said:


> Коаліція Вінниці та Львова? Давайте. Я тільки за))) Бо в регіональній гілці вже тааакий кавардак, шо страшне...


Пишіть модераторам в пропозиції, а ми підтримаєм 
Тільки от я не знаю, який шаблон цього форуму. Може там ще не так все швидко робиться. Бо й так Україна не має власного розділу, через Росію тільки. Якось так складно.


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

melv said:


> Пишіть модераторам в пропозиції, а ми підтримаєм
> Тільки от я не знаю, який шаблон цього форуму. Може там ще не так все швидко робиться. Бо й так Україна не має власного розділу, через Росію тільки. Якось так складно.


Наши модераторы (artemka и hawk) создать подраздел не могут, как я понял. 



melv said:


> Бо й так Україна не має власного розділу, через Росію тільки. Якось так складно.


Ну вообще-то Украина находится в подразделе Euroscrapers, через него по идее и надо заходить


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

KruEv said:


> Наши модераторы (artemka и hawk) создать подраздел не могут, как я понял.


Переизберем модераторов? :lol:


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

Є можливість, що Одеса таки роздуплиться. Сьогодні дзвонив своєму другу, який зараз волею долі живе там, то він зацікавлений. Але каже одна проблема - фотками він забезпечити може, а от докладною інформацією важко буде.


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

melv said:


> Переизберем модераторов? :lol:


Не в этом дело, проблема в том, что вышестоящие модераторы, которые назначают модераторов нам, просто не дают им возможности создавать новые подразделы.


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

KruEv said:


> Не в этом дело, проблема в том, что вышестоящие модераторы, которые назначают модераторов нам, просто не дают им возможности создавать новые подразделы.


Та я пошутил. Но надо что-то делать с этим, а то тормозится развитие форума.


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

Коаліція не вийде так як не чесно буде з іншими ТЕЖ активними містами тут як Франківськ і Запоріжжя...там же теж є якісь окремі теми про будівництво і є форумчани як і в нас. А якщо усе це змішати ця коаліція буде тою ж самою регіональною секцією + вдруг через під року Одеса прокинулась чи ще якесь місто. У нас зараз нараховується 3 активних міста з Заходу, 1 зі Сходу і з Криму тому я бумаю що буде дуже важко це питання рішати.
Львову полюбе вже давно повинні були дати, все ж таки столиця західної України, чого так довго чекати і тримати його в регіональній сексії!?


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

Ну, тут просипається естественная (забув як українською) мисля. Чим інші гірші))) А про коаліцію, то ми в плані підтримки за утворення окремого розділу. Ми підтримуєм їх, вони - нас. Але не треба це сприймати аж надто серйозно, ми ж не вороги між містами. Я так само виступаю за окремі розділи для Севастополя, Франківська, Запоріжжя, ось Хмельницький є вже (пока проти Одеси, бо нема людей, то лиш би вважалося). Для активних міст. наприклад ми, знаю, що розділ потягнемо, бо й так по скромнячку далеко не все розкриваєм. А зараз в регіональному формі потроху утворюється бардак. В тому плані, що повно тем а порядку не надто. Спасибі Кучеру з Франківська що впорядкував, прото чи надовго так порядок лишиться.


----------



## kucher_if (May 3, 2008)

^^ я в першому пості написав, щоб сюди вносили назву тему і посилання, я буду добавляти!


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

Ще додам, що я маю на увазі бардак. Ось наприклад в нашій темі про будівництво ми викладаєм усе: вкупі і торгові центри, і житлові комплекси, і офісники, і окремі житлові будинки, і реконструкція памяток і новини.... проблема в тому, що чимало з зробленого просто губиться, бо пройшла сторінка і вже пішла інша, а далі знов інша, то буває схоже на марну працю. 
Звісно, ми можем в рамках регіонального форуму навести порядок у себе, створивши такі теми:1 комерційна нерухомість 2 житло (якщо щось велике, на кшталт мікрорайону, то йому окрему гілку) 3. транспортна інфраструктура і таке інше. То уявіть, це буде мало не уся сторінка регіонального розділу. А як так почнуть робити інші міста, щоб впорідкувати свої гілки? 
Короче, я бачу так.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

melv said:


> Ще додам, що я маю на увазі бардак. Ось наприклад в нашій темі про будівництво ми викладаєм усе: вкупі і торгові центри, і житлові комплекси, і офісники, і окремі житлові будинки, і реконструкція памяток і новини.... проблема в тому, що чимало з зробленого просто губиться, бо пройшла сторінка і вже пішла інша, а далі знов інша, то буває схоже на марну працю.
> Звісно, ми можем в рамках регіонального форуму навести порядок у себе, створивши такі теми:1 комерційна нерухомість 2 житло (якщо щось велике, на кшталт мікрорайону, то йому окрему гілку) 3. транспортна інфраструктура і таке інше. То уявіть, це буде мало не уся сторінка регіонального розділу. А як так почнуть робити інші міста, щоб впорідкувати свої гілки?
> Короче, я бачу так.


Один в один мої слова річної давнини... :bash: Повністю погоджуюсь.


----------

